

FBI Raids Solyndra - samstave
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/fbi-raids-connected-energy-firm-solyndra/story?id=14473051

======
samstave
The assumption is if they had preferential treatment for the DOE loan.

However there are a lot of indicators that they DID have preferential
treatment based on the 20+ WhiteHouse visits from investors and staff of the
company.

They were touted as being a "Green Shoots" and posterboy for .gov investment
to create jobs, and they pull the douchebaggery of shuttering out 1,100
employees with no notice, severance or vacation pay.

[http://dailycaller.com/2011/09/08/solyndra-officials-made-
nu...](http://dailycaller.com/2011/09/08/solyndra-officials-made-numerous-
trips-to-the-white-house-logs-show/)

~~~
VladRussian
A US government subsidized US producer of solar panels supposedly loses price
war to Chinese subsidized solar panels producers. One thing that comes to mind
is that China has much harsher, up to capital, punishment for squandering of
government money and corruption (of course it doesn't stop squandering or
corruption, yet it still forces perpetrators to produce the actual results for
the money to avoid the prosecution coming upon them)

~~~
cafard
Right, or be part of the government itself.

